

Switching editors is just as hard as switching languages (2008) - kondro
http://www.benorenstein.com/blog/switching-editors-is-just-as-hard-as-switching-languages/

======
Gurkenmaster
Switching from vim to emacs should be pretty easy if you use evil mode. This
article is from 2008 though. Evil mode is pretty recent. The initial commit
was in 2011

